
Quantum Supremacy Circuit Generator - perak
Quantum supremacy: QPS now has “supremacy” circuit generator from leaked Google’s paper. Output is in multiple quantum languages and can run on Rigetti and IBM quantum computers and various simulators. See video here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;kNQPSRYIIsk Hands-on at: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;quantum-circuit.com
======
JovaToYou
Cool!!

